# Cube4you tracking



## leeho (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anyone from UK ordered from cube4you? i used AIR and its 2-4 weeks. I got a tracking number its been 12 days since my package was shipped, its not the package im worried about. The tracking number is what im worried about. It doesnt work on Royal mail website nor Parcel force. Is this normal?

Edit: I actually used cubefans but I assume its the same thing?


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah i live in the US, it takes 9 days for my package to be tracked, i dont know about uk, but usually my cube4you order should be able to track in 3-4 days


----------



## lalalala (Mar 5, 2009)

i have ordred 3(the 3rd pacakge i jsut ordered and should be coming soon Yay) times from cube4you. the frist time i ordered the tracking number worked instantly the moment i got it. the second time the tracking number never worked but i still got my package in the same amount of time as my 1st order. and now i was able to track my order after one day of getting my tracking number.
also i used ems shipping for all of them but had to for my 3rd order the ems shipping was less than air yay. also i though when using air the tracking number would work after atleast 10 days max


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 5, 2009)

AIR Mail tracking numbers do not work outside of China. My 9s puzzles order that I used Air Mail for could not be tracked once it left China.


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 17, 2009)

Mine said it despatched(their spelling) from Shanghai sorting center and 4 hours later said it arrived at Shanghai sorting center lol


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 17, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> AIR Mail tracking numbers do not work outside of China. My 9s puzzles order that I used Air Mail for could not be tracked once it left China.



Thanks, this is good to know! The US Post Office says my package (tracking number) left Shanghai on Feb 21 (4 weeks ago), but there is no more information about it yet. I was losing hope.

Note: My c4u package arrived just a couple days after I wrote the above


----------



## Ryane (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in the UK and I ordered mine about 11 days ago.
Was starting to worry about tracking not showing up. But it arrived yesterday. 10 days after postage.
Tracking never even came up. But I got it.


----------

